# HALDEX Oil Change @ 40K



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anybody already changed the Haldex clutch oil?
VW as of now recommends that it is changed at 40K on Tiguan. I found DIY for Audi but our unit is slightly different.
There is no plug on the bottom as it is on the Audi. The filter does not look same form outside too. It looks like it doesn’t require a special tool for removing the filter. I’m still guessing at this point.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I think around 2010 they stopped using a filter, so only an oil change is required


----------



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

shawng said:


> I think around 2010 they stopped using a filter, so only an oil change is required


No. There is a filter. I figured that part. However the filter is a cartridge style and doesn’t need a special tool. It is aluminum cap hold in place by (2) socket head cap screws underneath which is located the filter cartridge. 
Still don’t know about draining and filling with oil. It’s generation 4 haldex which has some differences regarding DIY postings.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Next time i have the Tig up on the hoist I will take a better look. I like the no special tool deal.


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

shawng said:


> I think around 2010 they stopped using a filter, so only an oil change is required


Mine doesn't have a filter, and I did request the oil change @ 60K km ... since then my haldex has being changed on warranty! And now it's the differential who make metal chip in oil!! 

The mechanic told me the 2009 tiguan doesn't have any filter and my configuration share the same oil in the differential and haldex (They communicated via holes) I read on most forum it's not usualy the case,anyway VW apparently have this configuration and I have it. I'll know the full story one day.


----------



## sflier (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread may help. Seems they changed the design but there appears to be a filter. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5028896-No-oil-change-or-maintenance-for-2011-Haldex

This link referenced in that thread may also help:
http://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2027781


----------



## FozTig (May 30, 2010)

I had the Haldex service done at 40k.....no filter change was required. Disclaimer: nothing to base this on but what what my service advisor told me. Drop the price on the service because it didn't need one. I know nothing more than that at this point. 3 weeks for a 40k service....just want my car back. Tomorrow morning....about time.


----------



## Old Dogg (Dec 8, 2010)

FozTig said:


> I had the Haldex service done at 40k.....no filter change was required. Disclaimer: nothing to base this on but what what my service advisor told me. Drop the price on the service because it didn't need one. I know nothing more than that at this point. 3 weeks for a 40k service....just want my car back. Tomorrow morning....about time.


WTF!!! Why three weeks? Did they have to order something from Germany .


----------



## FozTig (May 30, 2010)

Germany......sort of. Bevel gear was leaking and needed to be replaced. Parts weren't the problem, but a specialized tool. Dealer didn't have it and took some time to track it down. It was backordered until April, so another source was needed to get it. All in all, dealer was good about updates, loaned, etc., so besides the wait I am ok with what happened. I guess I should reserve judgement until tomorrow when I pick up the Tig.........


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

09 A3 2.0t owner here. Same 4th gen Haldex as the Tiguan, CC and possibly TT. Owner's manual says to service the haldex at 40k, but my mechanic and local dealers are in the dark. My unit has not drain/fill pug and the aluminum cap hides a white 'plug' which I assume has the filter behind it. I picked up a filter and fluid kit, 02D598574, but my mechanic is hesitant at forcing the white plug since we have no spare. His Audi connections faxed over printouts of the A3's Haldex which shows no filter kit, and a printout of the TT's haldex which shows the filter kit I have. So, does anyone know if I have a destined to die sealed-unit or is there anyway I can have the required service completed? I'd rather have my mechanic complete this rather than heading to the nearest stealership who would take my cash and call it complete without even touching it.


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

Here's some photos to help out anyone else trying to service their 4th gen haldex. This is from an 09 A3.

Haldex drain and fill plugs

Haldex filter housing

Haldex filter housing 2

A3's "lifetime" Haldex filter vs TT serviceable Haldex filter Still trying to track down the part number for the A3 'lifetime' filter that will probably be relabled as a 30-40k service in the future.

Rear Diff plugs -- lifetime service = 40k for me.


----------



## sflier (Mar 17, 2010)

There appears to be two designs for the Gen IV Haldex. Later (mid-'10?) they changed the housing design slightly, eliminated the drain plug and called it "lubed for life". Follow the second link from my post above and you'll find the Volvo cross-reference part number for the replacement filter. Hope this helps. I doubt the dealer will do this change for you on this variation of the Haldex since VW (as far as I know) doesn't have a part # for the filter ... since it's supposed to be lubed for life.


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

Looks like the Volvo kit(30787687) has the correct housing plate. But the filter looks just like the TT filter.










I need something a bit larger in size with a larger inlet/outlet.

A3 filter is on the left and TT/Volvo filter is on the right.


----------



## sflier (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you tried contacting Haldex directly?


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

No replies from Haldex, for me or my mechanic. A dealer opened a ticket with VWoA and their official stance is 'the service for 4th gen Haldex on the A3 is fluid only'. I don't know how a paper filter that is no bigger than a large shot glass could help for more than 40-80k, but I'll keep hunting for a part #.


----------



## sflier (Mar 17, 2010)

You know that the Haldex AWD division was sold to BorgWarner?

http://www.borgwarner.com/en/Haldex-AWD/Pages/History.aspx 

I'd try giving BorgWarner a call and see if they can help.


----------



## oeriberg (Oct 6, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nance-for-2011-Haldex&p=73881134#post73881134


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

So, I changed the oil on my Haldex unit this weekend on my 2009 SEL. Replaced the drain bolt and plug. But, I didn't touch the filter. VW still does not list a replacement part for the filter. 

I did come across this filter kit at Neuspeed: http://www.neuspeed.com/159/23/0/2681/haldex111358-haldex-gen-4-filter-replacement-kit.html I am thinking about getting one and replacing it. But, jeez, $90 :screwy: This rig is getting expensive to service with the crazy prices for some things. Just serviced the transmission and the filter was $90 as well. At least Felpro makes a gasket now at $11 vs. the $90 for the OEM one. 

The Haldex oil in mine came out very clean, and just about the same color as new. So, my thinking was the replace the filter at say 60K. What are you guys doing?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Expensive is a relative thing. if you don't do the service and you need a replacement for 5K, the service will seem like a bargain.


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

shawng said:


> Expensive is a relative thing. if you don't do the service and you need a replacement for 5K, the service will seem like a bargain.


 Agree with that. I hava always been a big proponent of maintenance. Yep, the Haldex is one expensive unit, so I think I will buck up and buy the filter kit.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd think the initial filter change should be done at a reasonable time, afterwards, it may take longer for the filter to reach capacity. 

Assuming the filter is easy to access, and 1st fluid change is speced at 40k, I'd likely change the filter out near 15-20k, and again at 40k with the fluid. From there, a 1:1 ratio of fluid to filter should be ideal. I'd go as far to say 30k on the fluid and 60k on the filter from there, depending on how that 2nd filter looked when it came out. 

idk the costs of the parts or the difficulty of the service(s), so it's not possible to make a full cost-benefit plan...although I know Haldex fluid is expensive and cannot be substituted (!). I'm just generalizing to say the 1st filter change should come early, subsequent ones maybe less often. Driving style may affect how much clutchpack material is shed. 

I use $5 NAPA 3003 fuel filters on my power steering res outlet, with clean fluid, it doesn't seem to load up. 




















Too bad the Handex set-up disallows a Magnefine filter to be hacked-in. If it went before the OE filter, it would keep it clean. Just babbling.


----------



## johnand (Nov 13, 2011)

I ordered the filter from Neuspeed, and it will be here on Friday so I'll change it this weekend. Since the old Haldex fluid looked really good coming out, I suspect the filter to look good as well. 

I agree a Magnefine filter would be a great retrofit, but not sure it is even possible with the Haldex. Trust me, I thought it over. But, I do plan on adding a Magnefine to the transmission, as the transmission only has a screen and not a filter. It would be a really tight fit, but I think it is doable.


----------



## Dietmar (Sep 3, 2006)

how did the filter change go ? did the neuspeed filter fit ?

Also how did the old filter look ? 

Was it worth changing it....

I have 36K on the clock so another 4K to debate weather to do oil only or cough up $ 90 more for this filter kit...

Hope I can base my decision on your experience with the filter change


----------



## eric1234 (May 16, 2010)

*Haldex Oil Change DIY Questions*

Hi,

I'm getting ready to do the Haldex Oil Change myself and I have a few questions: (I have a 2009 Tiguan)

1) Which Oil should be used? (On ECS Tuning, I see 2 kinds -one in a tube like caulking and another in a bottle). Is there a difference?

2) For a 2009 is there or is there not a filter in the Haldex to be replaced? If so which one. 

(I see numerous different parts for "Haldex" on ECStuning, but none for a 2009 Tiguan).

The above posts are a bit confusing, as there's discussion of the TT and A3, but how about the 2009 Tiguan?

I appreciate your help!

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

You need the one liter bottle for the haldex unit p/n: G055175A2. Mine took back 600ml.
Regarding the filter. Yes there is a filter but it's hard to find since it's not meant to be replaced, just the oil. That's what I did. Along with the haldex oil while I was working on the rear end I also changed the differential oil. For differential oil I used Mobil 1 Synthetic Gear Oil 75W-90 from the auto store. You need 1 quart of it and it'll take back a full quart. Have more just in case. 
Hope you are aware with the drain plugs for both oils. For both there is a drain plug and fill up plug. Drain and fill until it drips out off the fill plug. It's easier than the previous generation haldex units where actually the tube with oil is meant to be used.
Work one at a time. Watch out how much you drain and how much you put back of each oil.
Some guy have done a nice post with pictures for the plugs of both oils. Search on the forum here.
Another person on the Audi forum shared his story where the mechanic drained both but filled up only one of the oils since he was not aware of the two different types of oil used on the rear end. He ended up driving with a dry differential box.




eric1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm getting ready to do the Haldex Oil Change myself and I have a few questions: (I have a 2009 Tiguan)
> 
> ...


----------



## chicoze (Jan 9, 2010)

See:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rential-Manual-Transmission-and-Engine-Fluids


Photos and step by step procedures with fluid´s information. Very useful.


----------



## eric1234 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## flyinbrick (Oct 30, 2012)

kosta15auto said:


> No. There is a filter. I figured that part. However the filter is a cartridge style and doesn’t need a special tool. It is aluminum cap hold in place by (2) socket head cap screws underneath which is located the filter cartridge.
> Still don’t know about draining and filling with oil. It’s generation 4 haldex which has some differences regarding DIY postings.


+1. My 2012 Looks just like the photo in the link provided by chicoze of a 2009 model.


----------



## SQ5NPB (Sep 9, 2015)

trucaliber said:


> Looks like the Volvo kit(30787687) has the correct housing plate. But the filter looks just like the TT filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO this bigger one is VOLVO part number: 3132573


----------



## ngorske (Aug 27, 2010)

*Self Service*

Hey all just did my Haldex, Trans, and front and rear Diff service at 60k on my wife's 2012 Tiguan 4 motion.

It was super easy to be honest and took all of 15 minutes once I figured out the best method to get the blasted filter out. I saw alot of ideas on forums and youtube but the easiest way is what I found.

I put the vehicle up on ramps for the rear wheels and located the ports (5mm hex fill and 8mm drain) I needed. Fill on top drain on bottom of course. I popped off the fill plug and then drain plug to help drain.

Next I located the filter housing and removed the bolts (4mm hex) and pulled the cover off.


After multiple attempts at prying the thing off I got angry and grabbed a 1/8" drill bit and a 3" deck screw.


Then I used some pliers and just pryed the thing out, It came out way easy.

Put in the new filter and move back to the other side, I used some tips i had from a Clutch bleeder kit which you can pick up from any auto parts store for around 7 dollars, and a siphon hand pump that I also got for around 7 dollars and pumped the whole replacement fluid bottle into the unit.


Then pop and swap the fill plug with your bolt and you're basically done. Drive around the neighborhood or until the fluid is around 35 degrees celcius on your VAGCOM, or if you live in the south just level your vehicle because it is already super hot. Make sure you put the pan under the port since some fluid will come out, I put the Haldex fluid bottle back since I figure that once I do a few changes I'll have another full bottle to use for another change. The Tiguan took about 600 Ml of fluid until it was at the proper level. The bottle comes with 850 Ml of fluid if you pick up the ECS tuning kit.

I hope this helps someone in their time of need.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

ngorske said:


> Hey all just did my Haldex, Trans, and front and rear Diff service at 60k on my wife's 2012 Tiguan 4 motion.
> 
> It was super easy to be honest and took all of 15 minutes once I figured out the best method to get the blasted filter out. I saw alot of ideas on forums and youtube but the easiest way is what I found.
> 
> ...


Well, if you would've read this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rential-Manual-Transmission-and-Engine-Fluids it would've saved you the frustration of pulling that plug out. My post #16 tells exactly how to do it in few seconds without using power tools or breaking things. May be next time


----------



## ngorske (Aug 27, 2010)

I tried that! Do you have to move the vehicle at all? I let it run for about 5 minutes and the filter refused to come out.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting... Mine popped right out. Have you tried putting in D? 

Also if I understood you correctly you said that after you pumped the haldex fluid in, you drove around then re-opened the fill plug and let the excess fluid flow out? You don't need to do that with Haldex or differentials, you only do that with transmission fluid. Your Haldex should've taken in around 750ml with filter change. 600ml is way underfilled. Also re-using contaminated fluid (you collect back from the haldex) is not advisable.


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

HI there! I have an issue with my tiguan my2013. I had to move some kilometers with only rear wheel drive. Since I left front cardan in the workshop to have boots replaced. I just drove back home and days after back to workshop. It's about 4 kilometers away, but there was a smell in rear differential. Also had some wierd noises sometimes. It dissappeared after cooling down, but I'm concerned about my haldex unit. Dealer never replaced haldex oil and it's past 45k already. Workshop took a look in etka and haldex service wasn't listed in 45k service. What should I do?

Enviado desde mi E6683 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

This is definitely a first. considering the Tiguan is really front wheel drive with a 10-50% rear power supplement, the Haldex and diff were never meant to bear the full load. I suspect you overheated the whole unit. and you probably destroyed the front wheel bearings. They are NOT supposed to loaded let alone driven on without the axles installed.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

moses_dx said:


> HI there! I have an issue with my tiguan my2013. I had to move some kilometers with only rear wheel drive. Since I left front cardan in the workshop to have boots replaced. I just drove back home and days after back to workshop. It's about 4 kilometers away, but there was a smell in rear differential. Also had some wierd noises sometimes. It dissappeared after cooling down, but I'm concerned about my haldex unit. Dealer never replaced haldex oil and it's past 45k already. Workshop took a look in etka and haldex service wasn't listed in 45k service. What should I do?
> 
> Enviado desde mi E6683 mediante Tapatalk


I'm surprised it rolled on rear wheel drive only, that has to be stressful to the rear components.
Do it yourself, it's not that hard.
I had to import my own Haldex fluid as the local VW dealer wasn't stocking it.
They told me that the haldex is a sealed unit... Yeah Right. 
When I drained it at 40k ish miles, I could tell the fluid was not in good shape, same for the filter.
Saludos!


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

I'll have to look for that filter then. I'm not having any issue at all after installing front axle

Enviado desde mi E6683 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I ran up the stairs with a sharp knife in my hand, slipped and fell. the knife didn't cut me, so what I did must be ok. :banghead: 

What is the point of asking for advice and then totally ignoring it. Time to take a break from this circus and let someone else answer the stupid.


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

Is there another store where I can get the filter? That store doesn't seem to be going to ship the item to South America 

Enviado desde mi E6683 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

moses_dx said:


> Is there another store where I can get the filter? That store doesn't seem to be going to ship the item to South America
> 
> Enviado desde mi E6683 mediante Tapatalk


ECS Tuning has them, I had it shipped to Panama (PTY) via Miami through a PO Box service. There should be companies like that in your country.

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_1-4_Motion-2.0T/Drivetrain/Haldex/Filter/


----------



## moses_dx (Oct 1, 2014)

Guess I have to find a friend in the US to bring it to me then

Enviado desde mi E6683 mediante Tapatalk


----------

